# Looking for the coolest Mudguards in town



## xxmimixx (27 Oct 2012)

OK I know that they are fitted for a purpose but I d like them to look as nice as they can and not ruin my cx bike (to be) appearance, shallow I know 

Anyway does anyone know where to find nice looking/sleek mudguards? 

PS how do I find out what size I need for my bike?


----------



## MontyVeda (27 Oct 2012)

size wise they go by wheel size (26" or 700, or whatever), and tyre width. so for my MTB, i'd be looking for 26" x 2.35" (or wider)


----------



## lulubel (27 Oct 2012)

I don't think there are any mudguards that look remotely nice, so I just went for the ones that offer the most protection to self and bike.


----------



## defy-one (27 Oct 2012)

Sks chromoplastic i.silver or black. Not sexy but at least look ok and do the job well without rattles


----------



## ColinJ (27 Oct 2012)

Is your bike actually designed for mudguards? If it isn't, then your choices are more limited!


----------



## xxmimixx (27 Oct 2012)

thanks, for the replies. It's the Cube CX Disk Race, how do I tell if they can take mudguards?
The sks chromo look ok as the sks commuter road... I suppose the more minimalistic the better? Colours seem to be mostly black so far from adventurous..


----------



## MontyVeda (27 Oct 2012)

xxmimixx said:


> ...
> Colours seem to be mostly black so far from adventurous..


 
just get adventurous with yer nail varnish on 'em 

ok, a bottle of nail varnish won't go very far... cover 'em in a job lot of bindi's from ebay... give 'em alight sanding and spray 'em to match your bike. It may not stay on 'til next winter but hey.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Oct 2012)

xxmimixx said:


> thanks, for the replies. It's the Cube CX Disk Race, how do I tell if they can take mudguards?


The bike would have significant clearance above the tyres and would will have eyelets (threaded holes) front and back for mounting them, as you can see sticking out of the bottom of these forks:


----------



## ushills (27 Oct 2012)

Giles Berthoud Carbon!

These are the coolest none stainless ones in town.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Oct 2012)

I don't think your bike is designed to take mudguards! You might be able to squeeze some Crud Roadracers on (see my signature link), but if not you would have to use clip-on guards like the SKS Race Blades or resort to some bodging, which I can't see you doing since you are concerned about them looking 'cool'!


----------



## MattHB (27 Oct 2012)

You could just put some raceblades on, depending on the coverage you want. Crud racers are good too if you have the clearance


----------



## ColinJ (27 Oct 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I don't think your bike is designed to take mudguards! You might be able to squeeze some Crud Roadracers on (see my signature link), but if not you would have to use clip-on guards like the SKS Race Blades or resort to some bodging, which I can't see you doing since you are concerned about them looking 'cool'!





MattHB said:


> You could just put some raceblades on, depending on the coverage you want. Crud racers are good too if you have the clearance


Is there an echo in here ...?


----------



## MattHB (27 Oct 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Is there an echo in here ...?



X-posted


----------



## DCLane (27 Oct 2012)

Zefal Swan mudguards look different and they come in road versions:

Front:





Rear:


----------



## ColinJ (27 Oct 2012)

DCLane said:


> Zefal Swan mudguards look different and they come in road versions


I don't think that they tick the _'coolest mudguards in town'_ box though!


----------



## DCLane (27 Oct 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I don't think that they tick the _'coolest mudguards in town'_ box though!


 
OK; attempt no. 2 - Wooden mudguards: http://freshtripe.co.uk/Freshtripe/Mudguards & Racks.html






Or ... no. 3 - polished / hammered ones:


----------



## ColinJ (27 Oct 2012)

Okay, those tick the 'cool' box but probably not the 'Can I fit them to my cyclocross bike?' box!


----------



## xxmimixx (28 Oct 2012)

Oh Yes I do like the flat look of the wooden ones and Im quite glad that they dont fit my bike as they cost £145.00!!


----------



## lulubel (28 Oct 2012)

xxmimixx said:


> Oh Yes I do like the flat look of the wooden ones and Im quite glad that they dont fit my bike as they cost £145.00!!


 
I LOVE those. They'd look appropriately quirky on my Surly. It's a shame my Christmas list is already very long.


----------



## black'n'yellow (28 Oct 2012)

it's not often you see the words 'cool' and 'mudguards' in the same sentence...


----------



## fossyant (28 Oct 2012)

They aren't cool. SKS are the business though !


----------

